# Incoming!



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, it's mine on a hand shake. I just have to arrange a cashiers cheque on Monday morning.

Unit is an all original 1971 FORD Ranchero 500, small block V8 302 CU IN, automatic trans with 45K miles. Body and floor panels are just like new, rust free with no fill. Original paint and glass all round from the Motor City's best. Ranchero's were designed to be workhorses before SUV's were born.

I stumbled upon this just as the seller was putting the "for sale" sign on it yesterday. Here are some pictures


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn thats a nice find....go on, make us all sick.....give us a clue how much it was? Somthing like that would cost a fortune over here :cry2:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

More pics


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

More pics














































First thing I'm going to do is remove the original wheels and tryes and put them away for safe keeping

Like one guy said, " Anyone can restore a car but they're only original once ". They are just starting a class at shows for what they call " Survivors ". All original, untouched vehicles.

More pics to follow later


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Damn thats a nice find....go on, make us all sick.....give us a clue how much it was? Somthing like that would cost a fortune over here :cry2:


Sorry.....I stepped away for Dinner.

A clue how much it was, well I can say that it was much less than one could spend on a Rolex.

I paid less than $8K CDN (4200 GBP) for it.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

My uncle in Oregon had one of these. I am fairly certain his family still has it. It is a green one as well. I don't remember the year, but I will try to scout out a photo of it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's Nice Larry, *very* Nice. A truck with a bit of class about it, and I want one! :yes:

How much for bubblewrap and postage do you reckon? :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That's very cool. Congratulation Larry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool.... It would be even nicer in black or red I think


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks in fantastic condition, very nice


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very cool.... It would be even nicer in black or red I think


Poo!







That is a great 1970's colour, it looks wonderful. Â£4200 and in that condition and original, great purchase


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep second that.....not dirt cheap but such amazing value for a virtually pristine original condition vehicle of that age, well done.

I reckon for bumbling around a set of discrete deep dish alloys would look way cool, and for shows just pop the originals back on, I like that plan......dare I say even a better plan than the Rolex! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool.... It would be even nicer in black or red I think
> ...


( Annoy Mark mode on)

Lower it, black out the windows, line that deck out with quad 15inch subs and it would be perfect....

( Annoy Mark mode off )

It does look very nice.....


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks all.

Here are the production figures from the web.

1971 - Ranchero - 6,041

Custom - 12,678

GT - 3,632

Squire - 2,595

I don't have a copy of the door data plate yet, but it will most likely fall into the 1st category.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice find mate, we call those Utes down here, and I reckon they are much nicer than SUV's.

Really like the bench seat too... congratulations, it'll polish up well when you're done with it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn I want one... We have all sorts of utes here as NCON says, and its nice to know our other colonial bretheren still enjoy theirs... Wasnt the El Dorado a ute as well?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Wasnt the *El Dorado* a ute as well?


Nope, think Boss Hog, he had one :lol: :lol:










The Yanks had some nice car based trucks but we got these, I used one for work for about three years :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What car was your Ranchero based on, I'm thinking possibly a Torino or maybe an LTD ????????


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Really nice and orginal condition 1971 Ranchero, can't be many left. The Ranchero was based on the Torino.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL El Dorado indeed... what was I thinking... that was a **** soap... LOL

That will serve me right for posting when half awake LOL


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL El Dorado indeed... what was I thinking... that was a **** soap... LOL
> 
> That will serve me right for posting when half awake LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> .... I used one for work for about three years :lol:


Then you'll probably know that Ford P100's had much bigger front brake disk calipers than the standard MkIV Cortina. 

They take pads about half as big again (surface area) as the normal Girling M16's. I use EBC 'Green Stuff' in mine. :thumbsup:


----------

